
Guys, if you really need an investor try centralway holding, you can apply at anytime. Good Luck! - ivan
http://www.centralway.com/
======
rms
Thanks, but...

"Geographical focus Germany, Switzerland, the Czech Republic, Slovakia,
Austria, Poland and Hungary."

~~~
ivan
Sorry, but not everyone is living in the US here, and you can try it ... you
can't lose.

------
Mistone
does this group invest in US businesses?

